# GamesCom 2009 - Wer kommt?



## Wizzle (27. April 2009)

Wie wir alle auf unserer Lieblingswebsite Buffed gelesen habt geht der Ticketverkauf los.

Ich war immer in Leipzig gewesen, und bin gespannt wie die Messe wird. Manche meinen ja das gibt nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht ihr auch hin und schaut euch die Veranstaltung an ??  Ich persönlich werde nicht vorher über die Messe urteilen und sie erst auf mich wirken lassen. Dann werde ich mich wohl entscheiden müssen.



Im Vorraus: Irgendwelches Geschimpfe gegen Köln oder deren Volk möchte ich gerne das das gelassen wird. (Auch wen ihr aus Düsseldorf seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2009)

Ich wäre ja weiterhin dafür das die Original Messe ,so wie sie war, in Leipzig hätte bleiben *sollen*.
Da man aber als Gameinteressierter Mensch dahingeht wo die "großen" Entwickler/publisher sind werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nach Köln fahren... 
Wenn ich aber die Ticketpreise sehe : Holla - da kommen mir gleich wieder Gedanken hoch die ich schon damals in einen Blog erwähnt habe: Die Messe ging nur nach Köln aus reinen Geldinteresse...


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Da die Anreise aus der Schweiz schon ein gutes Stück ist, lass ich es dieses Jahr sein und schau mir an welche Messe sich besser schlägt.


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (27. April 2009)

Also köln ist mir auch zu weit.Leipzig war für mich näher.Aber das die Tickest teurer werden war eigentlich ab zu sehen.Auf was ich gespannt bin ob man wirklich mal danach erfährt wieviel wirklich dort waren oder ob die zahlen geschönt werden.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

So also i finde für 4 Tage sind 31 € nichts deswegen werde ich mir wieder ne Dauerkarte holen und da hingehen .. wird auch meine 1. Spielemesse (RPC zähl i net als Spiele Messe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Also i werde wieder hingehen vor allem da i nur 20 min Anfahrtsweg hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (27. April 2009)

Wer in Essen wohnt und nich dahin geht ist schön blöd. Klar bin ich da. Dauerkarte inc. :]


----------



## SicknesZ (30. April 2009)

falls ich zu so einer messe geh, werde ich zur gamescom gehn.
1. weil leipzig näher dran is
2. weil die messe dort schon fast "kultstatus" erreicht hat


is echt doof , dass die GC nicht mehr in leipzig stattfindet. mal sehn wie die gamescom wird..


grüße


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Da ich aus Duisburg komme, finde ich nicht schlecht, dass die Gamescon jetzt in Köln ist. Ich bin in weniger als einer Stunde da und das ist recht praktisch. Leipzig wäre für mich nicht in Frage gekommen. Anschauen werd ich mir das ganze sicherlich mal, klingt spaßig.


----------



## Wizzle (30. April 2009)

Ich selbst komme aus der nähe von Mönchengladbach(man die Borussia hat mich diese Saison krass entäuscht) und werde die Situation nutzen und nach Köln fahren.

Leipzig war auch ganz schön (besonders der Zoo) aber das war immer sowas wie Zwangsurlaub da es sich für einen Tag nicht gelohnt hat. Und immer dieses Gedrängel, da musste man sich schon einen halben Tag irgendwo anders aufhalten um nich durchzudrehen.

Köln ansich ist auch ganz nett und man kann seinen Tag auch mal innerciuty verbringen und sich den Dom ,die Rheinufer,den Zoo und das örtliche Mäggis mal anschauen.

Kölsch is nich mein Fall.


----------



## SicknesZ (30. April 2009)

[qoute]Und immer dieses Gedrängel, da musste man sich schon einen halben Tag irgendwo anders aufhalten um nich durchzudrehen[/quote]

hm naja, wenn ähnlich viele leute     nach köln kommen, wie nach leipzig, wird wohl das gedrängel nich ausbleiben^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (30. April 2009)

[qoute]
hm naja, wenn ähnlich viele leute     nach köln kommen, wie nach leipzig, wird wohl das gedrängel nich ausbleiben^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]


Tja, nun muss ich aber nicht in Köln verweilen, da es sich sonst finanziell nicht lohnt.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

nunja da ich auch nen schweizer bin und schon 2ma an der gc in leipzig war hmm eigentlich wärs toll wieder hinzugehen aber najo ticket ist fast das billigste .. ticket/reise/hotel uff ;P denke ma dieses jahr wird meine kasse etwas tiefer sein da ich auch sonst noch in urlaub wollte :<


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. August 2009)

kan nur die preise der hotels im sindorf und horrem empfehlen von köln nur 20-23 min entfernt mit s-bahn
is ne reise wert nach sindorf und horrem wen noch platz im hotel is


----------



## Pente (11. August 2009)

*Thread ausbuddel* Wer wird nun vorraussichtlich die GamesCom 2009 besuchen?


----------



## Martel (11. August 2009)

Ich setzte alle Hebel in Bewegung um da hinzukommen. Ist die eigentlich auch Sonntags noch ?


----------



## Stancer (11. August 2009)

Ich werd hingehen und mich wieder über die Suchtig kaputt lachen, die 5Std am WoW Stand anstehen um 10min zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (war auf der Games Convention in Leipzig schon zu ulkig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Da ich aus Düsseldorf komme hab ichs ja nicht weit, aber Bier muss ich wohl mein eigenes mitbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2009)

Mhn, dir ist bewusst das "threat" soviel heisst wie "Bedrohung" und die Bedeutung hier durchaus Sinn machen würde, auch wenn du wohl eigentlich "thread" meinst, wessen Bedeutung eine ganz andere ist? ;D - Das könnte verwirren.. ich fands jedenfalls ziemlich witzig grade ;P

Gibts wieder freien Eintritt wenn man 50 Liegestütze schafft?


----------



## Ocian (11. August 2009)

Meine Schwester fährt anstelle von mir hin. Ich hab da anderes vor aber Hotel, Flug und Eintritt war schon bezahlt :>


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2009)

Freitag oder Samstag hin, bei Freunden in Köln pennen, vllt einen 2 Tag hin, und Sonntag dann was mit denen machen ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2009)

Da ich es von Duisburg aus nicht sehr weit habe, werde ich nun am Samstag definitiv auch da sein. Karten sind auch schin gekauft und ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, 
was so geboten wird.


----------



## Pente (11. August 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich setzte alle Hebel in Bewegung um da hinzukommen. Ist die eigentlich auch Sonntags noch ?


*Öffnungszeiten:*
Mittwoch_*_, 19.08.2009  	09:00 – 18:00 Uhr
Donnerstag, 20.08.2009	10:00 – 20:00 Uhr
Freitag, 21.08.2009	10:00 – 20:00 Uhr
Samstag, 22.08.2009	09:00 – 20:00 Uhr
Sonntag, 23.08.2009	09:00 – 18:00 Uhr

_* exklusiver Fachbesucher- und Medientag_


Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der offiziellen Seite der GamesCom 2009: www.gamescom.de


----------



## Görms (11. August 2009)

michse auch da sain wird um da goa anzustänkärnz!


----------



## Sin (11. August 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Meine Schwester fährt anstelle von mir hin. Ich hab da anderes vor aber Hotel, Flug und Eintritt war schon bezahlt :>



*hust* Wenn die gut aussieht, zwischen 20 und 25 Jahre alt ist, dann werd ich sie gerne durch die Hallen führen ^^
Hingehen werde ich auf jeden Fall, nur noch keine Ahnung an welchem Wochentag.


----------



## Duni (11. August 2009)

Ich werd am Samstag da sein, da ich in der Woche Schule haben werde. (Sommerferien sind dann schon wieder vorbei *kotz*)
Anfahrt liegt bei mir auch bei ner knappen Stunde, bin aus Aachen, daher wär die GCO net in Frage gekommen.
Freu mich schon richtig drauf, ist meine 1. Spielemesse.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. August 2009)

Ich werde hin Fahren und dan mal gucken...^^


----------



## Pente (11. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> *hust* Wenn die gut aussieht, zwischen 20 und 25 Jahre alt ist, dann werd ich sie gerne durch die Hallen führen ^^
> Hingehen werde ich auf jeden Fall, nur noch keine Ahnung an welchem Wochentag.


Oha! Der Sin kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (11. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Oha! Der Sin kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann gerne mal wieder unter meinem alten irc nic euren Warhammer channel unsicher machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema: Denke es wird Donnerstag werden, in der Hoffnung, dass nicht all zu viele Teenager da sind, und ich eher mit der "älteren" Generation zu kämpfen habe um die besten Plätze.


----------



## K0l0ss (12. August 2009)

Hm, kann leider dieses Jahr nicht hin. Wollte dafür nächstes Jahr. Hoffe aber auf ausführliche Berichterstattung auf buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (12. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann gerne mal wieder unter meinem alten irc nic euren Warhammer channel unsicher machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Im IRC bin ich meist nur in #buffed.de anzutreffen, aber kannst mich ja auf der Messe ansprechen falls mich zwischen den tausenden Besuchern irgendwo entdeckst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außer Sonntag bin ich jeden Tag anzutreffen.


----------



## Martel (12. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> *Öffnungszeiten:*
> Mittwoch_*_, 19.08.2009  	09:00 – 18:00 Uhr
> Donnerstag, 20.08.2009	10:00 – 20:00 Uhr
> Freitag, 21.08.2009	10:00 – 20:00 Uhr
> ...




DAnke, ich komme von der Arbeit da nicht drauf ^^.

ich habe mir Do frei genommen. Am We wird man warscheinlich Platt getretten. ( Do nur etwas ^^ ).
Also falls noch jemand Do. da ist und kein Bock hat alleine dort zu bummeln, gebt mir bescheid.


----------



## kuchenb0b (12. August 2009)

Werde am Samstag und Sonntag da sein. Bin ganz froh nicht mehr ganz nach Leipzig fahren zu müssen.


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2009)

Weis jemand wo man dan billig übernachten kann.......

Jugendherberge ist mir etwas teuer..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



währe schön wenn es etwas billigeres geben würde.


----------



## ravenFlasH (12. August 2009)

@Neo

Eine Jugendherberge ist doch schon das Preiswerteste, was es gibt? (außer draußen schlafen)

Leider dieses Jahr nicht, aber nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall!


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2009)

ravenFlasH schrieb:


> @Neo
> 
> Eine Jugendherberge ist doch schon das Preiswerteste, was es gibt? (außer draußen schlafen)
> 
> Leider dieses Jahr nicht, aber nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall!


25€ im mehrbettzimmer in dem ich sowiso nur paar stunde drinne schlafe is mir etwas viel.


----------



## Sin (12. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> 25€ im mehrbettzimmer in dem ich sowiso nur paar stunde drinne schlafe is mir etwas viel.



http://www.hostel-cologne.de/prices.php

17€ pro nacht, billiger gehts nimmer, was kostenloses wirste wohl kaum finden.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2009)

Probiers doch per Couchsurfing ;P


----------



## neo1986 (12. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> http://www.hostel-cologne.de/prices.php
> 
> 17€ pro nacht, billiger gehts nimmer, was kostenloses wirste wohl kaum finden.



danke werd ich mir mal ansehn....



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Probiers doch per Couchsurfing ;P



mhh hab ich auch schon dan gedacht bin davon aber nicht so begeistert...


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2009)

Die Spielmesse in Köln öffnet nächste Woche ihre Pforten. Aus diesem Grund, und aus natürlicher Neugier, eröffne ich einen Sticky inklusive Umfrage, wer eigentlich von Euch auf der GC auftaucht. =) Ihr könnt hier auch gern Infos austauschen, Euch verabreden usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Öffnungszeiten:*
    Mittwoch_*_, 19.08.2009  	09:00 – 18:00 Uhr
    Donnerstag, 20.08.2009	10:00 – 20:00 Uhr
    Freitag, 21.08.2009	10:00 – 20:00 Uhr
    Samstag, 22.08.2009	09:00 – 20:00 Uhr
    Sonntag, 23.08.2009	09:00 – 18:00 Uhr

_* exklusiver Fachbesucher- und Medientag_

    Weitere Infos findet ihr auf der offiziellen Seite der GamesCom 2009: www.gamescom.de

    Ein paar Mitglieder des buffed-Teams sind Mittwoch - Freitag ebenfalls vor Ort, Ihr könnt uns also gern ansprechen, wenn Ihr uns erwischt. ;-)

    Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Event:
GOA: Terminübersicht von der *gamescom*
Aion: Termine auf der *gamescom* 2009
Runes of Magic: Canyon knipsen und gewinnen
*gamescom* 2009: Blizzard ist mit eigenem Stand vertreten
NCsoft: Kostümwettbewerb auf der *gamescom*
Star Wars - The Old Republic: Gameplay-Demo im August
Age of Conan: Auf der *gamescom* wird die erste Erweiterung gezeigt
buffed intern: Loot-Beutel für buffed-Abonnenten


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. August 2009)

Ich bin da, und ZAM wenn ich dich irgendwo erwische fang ich dich auch noch im Reallife an dich vollzuspammen!
Stichwort: größeres Aion Forum!

:-)


----------



## Miss Mojo (13. August 2009)

Bin dabei!

Fahren mit 2 Leuten von Darmstadt / Frankfurt aus am Samstag hin. 

Entweder haben wir nen Mietwagen und somt 2 Plätze frei oder suchen selber eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. 

Bei Interesse einfach melden!


----------



## Miss Mojo (13. August 2009)

Couchsurfing, yeah^^ 

Mach ich Ende des Monats das erste mal in Barcelona - bin schon gespannt^^

Btt: Ich fahre mit nem Kumpel zusammen am Samstag von Darmstadt / Frankfurt aus. Entweder haben wir einen Mietwagen und somit 2 Plätze frei oder wir würden gerne selbst wo mitfahren.

Einfach melden wenn Interesse besteht!


----------



## Miss Mojo (13. August 2009)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt - war der Thread net eben noch im WoW Forum? Im allgemeinen gibt es den ja schon als Umfrage...


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2009)

Miss schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt - war der Thread net eben noch im WoW Forum? Im allgemeinen gibt es den ja schon als Umfrage...



Ich hab beide Threads mal zusammengeschoben.


----------



## Taeko (15. August 2009)

[sup]_*Hey liebe Community*_[/sup]​*[sup] [/sup]**[sup]Da ich ganz neu in der Buffed Community bin und auch beim Thema Rollenspiele noch ziemlich im Sumpf stecke (Blöde TomTom Navis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... Will ich erstmal Hallo sagen..... HUHU...... Tja da das erledigt ist will ich nun mal meinen Senf zu den Ketchup hier geben.[/sup]
*​*[sup] [/sup]**[sup]KLAR bin ich dabei... war schon in Leipzig dabei und war absolut begeistert... Fahr mit nem Freund hin und dann werden wir mal gucken und antesten was es da so neues gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Assains Creed 2 u.s.w) Ich freue mich auch auf die angekündigte Fortsetzung vom schnauzbärtigen, Latzhosentragenden Klempner... WUHU... auch Borderlands sieht interessant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe mal das ich das antesten darf.... Werd auf jeden Fall für alles offen sein ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alsooo man sieht sich in Köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hoffe wir werden noch viel spass hier im Forum haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/sup]*​[sup]_
_[/sup]*[sup]PS: An alle die in Köln dabei sind        -        -        -       -        -       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/sup]* 


[attachment=8650:LETS_DANCE.jpg]​


----------



## Wizzle (15. August 2009)

Ich werde am Samstag da sein freue mich auf Blizzard,Ea und hoffentlich neue Infos über Mgs Rising.

Hier ist der offizelle Youtube Channel der Messe:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mygamescom

Ja, die Moderatorin ist nicht wirklich so....der hit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Nicht vergessen Cryptic wird eine geschlossene Pressevorstellung von STO bei der GamesCom halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. August 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ich werde am Samstag da sein freue mich auf Blizzard,Ea und hoffentlich neue Infos über Mgs Rising.
> 
> Hier ist der offizelle Youtube Channel der Messe:
> 
> ...


die hat ne stimme als würd se 5 stangen pro tag rauchen Oo


----------



## Sandrel (16. August 2009)

ich komme auch mit 4 freunden . also ein 5er trupp freuen uns schon mega veruschen dann da aion zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (16. August 2009)

Wir kommen zu 3
Und ich freu mich schon auf Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 Zocken!


----------



## Soramac (16. August 2009)

Muss man die Karten vorbestellen?


----------



## Wizzle (16. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Muss man die Karten vorbestellen?





Kannst du auf http://www.gamescom.de/  . http://www.eventim.de/cgi-bin/gamescom-20-...amp;erid=325401

oder gehst zu einem Saturn in deiner Nähe und kaufst die da.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

Wie ich es jetzt richtig gelesen habe, wird das Buffed-Team nicht am Samstag kommen, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? (Wenn ja wäre das schade...)

Wäre ganz cool mal von weitem die "echten" Gesichter zu sehen. *hehehe* Bitte nicht denken, dass ich verrückt bin. Ich bin einfach nur naigierisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. August 2009)

Werde auch mit zwei Freunden da sein. Was freue ich mich schon auf die Fahrt nach Köln von München aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe es gibt viele Infos zu Aion, aber auch zu Starcraft und Diablo.


----------



## dacarl (17. August 2009)

Die Messe hätte man in Leipzig lassen sollen. Mal abgesehen davon dass es da schöner ist :-) wird durch diesen Umzug das ganze Event seiner Tradition beraubt, weil es nunmal nur wegen des Geldes zu diese Entscheidung kam. Das wird man vielleicht dieses Jahr noch nicht so zu spüren bekommen, aber ich denke in den darauffolgenden Jahren wird das Preisniveau langsam angehoben werden und das zu Lasten von uns, den Besuchern.

Ich würde dieses jahr gerne dabei sein, schaffe aber aus Zeitgründen nicht. Ist tatsächlich schade, weil ich gerne am NCSoft Stand dabei sein würde. Da gibt es ein ordentliches Programm zu Aion.


----------



## Martel (17. August 2009)

Wat soll die Messe in leipzig. Die bekommen schon den Soli. dann brauchen die nicht auch noch die Messe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So Karte gekauft, aber oh Schreck oh grauß die gilt nur für den VRR das heißt ich muss noch eine Bahnkarte kaufen oder ( Essen -> Köln )


----------



## PC-Flo (17. August 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

POWERWAVE Ist dabei^^
Mit eigenem CameraMann und 2 Models.
+ Vollen Presse zugriff.

Dicke HD TV Cam das wird nen fest.

Das werden die geilsten Berichte überhaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. August 2009)

Hi, ich habe mal ne fixe Frage:

Ich habe mir das Onlineticket für die Gamescom gekauft. Da steht drauf:  Gültig auch im Verkehrsverbund Rhein Ruhr (VRR) und andere Seite steht:
Hin und Rückfahrt Ticket 1 Person im VRS.

Jetzt möchte ich mit dem RE (Regional Express) fahren. Gehört der nun zum VRR oder zur deutschen Bahn selber?


----------



## Martel (19. August 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Wat soll die Messe in leipzig. Die bekommen schon den Soli. dann brauchen die nicht auch noch die Messe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




@ Sin das geht mir auch schon länger druch den Kopf. Ich habe gerade gegooglet aber wissen tue ich das nicht. Und vorallem das Ticket bei der Bahn kostet hin 14 Euro ôÔ  da fahre ich lieber mit dem Auto.


----------



## Krontos95 (19. August 2009)

Wie is den dass mit der usk das man da so bändchen kriegt weiß ich aber darf man dann in die ab 18 halle und ab 16 halle mit 14 garnich rein oder darf man nur die demos nich zocken bzw auf die stände sprich nur in die ninteno halle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab 12 grüne bändchen
ab 16 blaue bändchen
ab 18 rote bändchen


----------



## Soramac (19. August 2009)

Ich wollt auch hin, aber anscheinend darfste dann überhaupt net mal in Eltern in den Bereichen. Total behindert, aber was willste machen. Typisch Deutsch.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. August 2009)

Samstag,ich bin da!Wohoo!Erste Games Messe. :>


----------



## Wizzle (19. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was die  Leute am Jugendschutz falsch finden, ich finde es vböllig gerechtfertigt, das daruaf geachtet wird, allein wegen der ewig hitzigen Killerspieldisskusion, das dman auf Europas größten Messe wert daruaf legt, nimmt den Csupolitikern und anderen eifirgen NachVerbotschreier, den Wind aus den Segeln, nehmen wir an das das liebe Öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen einen Besuch macht und filmt, nun maschiert vor der Kamera ein Minderjähriger in den ab18 Bereich ihr wisst dann das der hässliche Typ von Frontal21 aktiv wird, was dann die Messe gefärdet,das wollen wir (die Leipzigfanboyz schon) nicht oder ??


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch hin, aber anscheinend darfste dann überhaupt net mal in Eltern in den Bereichen. Total behindert, aber was willste machen. Typisch Deutsch.



HE!?
_aber anscheinend darfste dann überhaupt net mal in Eltern in den Bereichen_

Ich habe des satz 10 mal gelesen... ich verstehe den nicht... ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buldruil (19. August 2009)

Yehaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe ich werde Samstag da sein. Kommt nur drauf an, ob nen Bekannter fährt oder nicht.
Aber ich freue ich mich auf alle Fälle schon drauf ;D
MFG


----------



## Norus97 (19. August 2009)

Hmm issn auf der messe auch ein buffedstand? 
ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt....
lg norus


----------



## Buldruil (19. August 2009)

Öff. Ich glaube die haben keinen, sonst wäre bestimmt wieder nen Video drin wie se die Bühne oder so aufbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ZAM und so laufen wohl heute? bis Freitag da mal nen bisschen durch die Gegend und schauen sich alles an.


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Ich kann vor lauter aufregung nicht schlafen..
POWERWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE am START!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krontos95 (20. August 2009)

Norus97 schrieb:


> Hmm issn auf der messe auch ein buffedstand?
> ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt....
> lg norus



Das is der complette computec stand auch mit pcgh usw aber glaube kein buffed stand 
mhm schade


----------



## Krontos95 (20. August 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was die  Leute am Jugendschutz falsch finden, ich finde es vböllig gerechtfertigt, das daruaf geachtet wird, allein wegen der ewig hitzigen Killerspieldisskusion, das dman auf Europas größten Messe wert daruaf legt, nimmt den Csupolitikern und anderen eifirgen NachVerbotschreier, den Wind aus den Segeln, nehmen wir an das das liebe Öffentlich rechtliche Fernsehen einen Besuch macht und filmt, nun maschiert vor der Kamera ein Minderjähriger in den ab18 Bereich ihr wisst dann das der hässliche Typ von Frontal21 aktiv wird, was dann die Messe gefärdet,das wollen wir (die Leipzigfanboyz schon) nicht oder ??



Ich finde das auch gut nur fänd ichs blöd wenn ea n spiel ab 18 vorstellt und dann der ganze ea stand nicht zugänglich is oder sogar eine ganze halle wo dann jeder hersteller der ein ab 18 spiel hast is und das sin so gut wie alle außer nintendo


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2009)

Weiß einer von euch, ob fotografieren erlaubt ist? Ich weiß nicht, ob es erlaubt ist, eine Spiegelreflexkamera mit in die Hallen zu bringen. Auf der offiziellen Seite war dazu nichts zu finden.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2009)

Ich bin aufjedenfall auf der Messe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diablo 3 ftw!!11einself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. August 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich bin aufjedenfall auf der Messe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir haben das game gerade gezockt^^
bald kommen die HD Filme!!!!!

POWERWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (20. August 2009)

Ich beneide euch. Als ich das 2 Stunden Warteschild in der Mitte der Schlange gesehen hab, schenkte ich mir D3 ^^


----------



## Trules1 (20. August 2009)

Jo 2 stunden stehen bei er Hitze nein danke dann warte ich lieber. Aber die Gamescon war richtig cool. Vorallem hat mir Sonys und Nitendos Stände gefallen.


BTW hat jeder MMORPG stark an WoW erinnert. Naja Aion Stand war zu voll.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

also ich hab mich jetzt entschieden mit nem freund am samastag hinzufahren mit dem bus

gibt von einer renomierten Internetseite sogar ein angebot über 5 euro rabatt
*
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cbs-New...le-4531498.html

den code muss man hier eingeben:

http://www.connect-gamescom.de/
*

plätze sind begrenzt

MFG
LoD


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. August 2009)

Edit


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ihr MÜSST ALLE NACH KÖLN!!!!!!!


Nope, müssen wir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ihr MÜSST ALLE NACH KÖLN!!!!!!!
> Ihr sei*t* ZOCKER LEBT EUREN TRAUM!


ich lebe grad eher den hans-traum: seidseit.de!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

muhaha heute nacht um 1 aufstehn und dann um 3 nach köln fahren ich freu mcih wien schnitzel :3


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. August 2009)

Edit


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2009)

Es ist schön, wenn ihr was von der GC zeigt und berichtet, aber bitte nutzt diesen Thread nicht so dermaßen zur Gildenwerbung... dafür gibt es spezielle Forenabschnitte.


----------



## Timboli (22. August 2009)

also ich bin etwas enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es sollte mehr für leute unter 16 (so wie mich) geben


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

War heute auf der GC.
Also ich war vor 2 Jahren auf der Games Convention in Leipzig und die Gamescom stinkt einfach nur gegen Leipzig ab.

Positiv an der Gamescom :

+ Die Verkehrsanbindung, negativ aber das keine Sonderzüge fuhren aber das war ja die Bahn schuld


tjo das wars an positiven Dingen, nun die negativen :

- sehr sehr teuer, selbst für Messeverhältnisse
- idiotischer Aufbau der Hallen
- dreckige Location
- Trend zum "Festungsbau" der Hersteller. D.h. man muss Stundenlang anstehen, will man sein Spiel auch nur mal ansehen, da um den eigentlichen Stand Wände aufgebaut sind. Vor allem die großen neigten dazu. So hätte ich gerne z.b. C&C4, Modern Warfare 2, Halo, Starcraft oder Diablo 3 gesehen. Aber jeder Stand bestand aus einer großen Box und man musste vor einer kleinen Tür anstehen, was eine Wartezeit von bestimmt je 2Std bedeutet hätte !
- viel zu voll
- chaotische Verhältnisse an den Top-Ständen und scheinbar geistig unterentwickelte Menschen, die glauben ein Shirt sei 1000&#8364; Wert. An vielen Ständen wurden Menschen, vor allem Kinder, beinahe niedergetrampelt oder es gab rangeleien als Gratisshirts verteilt wurden. Eingegriffen von der Security etc. hat da niemand. Vor allem an den Ständen von NCSoft, Razer, blizzard und EA war dies besonders schlimm. Bei den kleineren Spielefirmen wurde vorher gesagt, wenn sie sehen, das sich welche wegen Shirts streiten brechen sie die Aktion sofort ab und siehe da, alle sind brav.
Einen 15 Jährigen hab ich beinahe durch die Decke geschleudert, nachdem mich sein Ellenbogen mehrfach im gesicht getroffen hatte !!!


Fazit : Nächstes Jahr ist die Gamescom für mich gestorben.


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> War heute auf der GC.
> Also ich war vor 2 Jahren auf der Games Convention in Leipzig und die Gamescom stinkt einfach nur gegen Leipzig ab.


War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, Köln ist zwar größer, aber nicht immer ist größer besser ...


----------



## Wizzle (22. August 2009)

War heut in Kölle gewsen, ewiges Anstehen bei egal was !!! (ausser aufm Klo) Ein Gedrängel in den Hallen wie in Leipzig, ich hoffe das Kölnmesse noch an dem System feilen, das es nächstes Jahr nicht mehr so schlimm wird !!!

Die Preise für Karten müssen aber gesenkt werden und mann muss mit einer TAGESkarte auch wieder reingelassen werden !!!

Es war aber das erste Mal, ich hoffe das die Kindheitsfehler bis nächstes Jahr ausgebadet werden, sonst komme ich nicht mehr, oder werde mir eine Dauerkarte und ein Zimmer in Köln suchen.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2009)

so bin gerade von der GC zurück und muss sagen es war einfach SAUGEIL!


----------



## Deanne (23. August 2009)

War gestern ebenfalls in Köln und fand es eigentlich okay. Abgesehen davon, dass ich eigentlich gehofft hatte, dass es die FSK18-Games in einer seperaten Halle zu bestaunen gibt. Stattdessen musste man bis zu 6 Stunden vor diesen "Kartons" anstehen, nur um dann 10 Minuten spielen zu können. Daran muss unbedingt etwas geändert werden, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand ernsthaft Lust auf sowas hat.

Dreckig fand ich die Location nicht. Im Laufe des Tages sammelt sich eben Müll, das ist bei den meisten Großveranstaltungen so. Vor allem wenn Prospekte und Goodies ausgegeben werden, landet früher oder später einiges auf dem Boden. Ich habe schon schlimmere Verhältnisse gesehen. Und den Aufbau fand ich eigentlich auch okay, ich habe mich bestens zurecht gefunden. Natürlich sollte man sich auch einen Plan besorgen, sonst braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man ahnungslos durch die Hallen irrt.

Und mal ehrlich: wer sich von dem Gedränge vor den Ständen wirklich so sehr gestört fühlt, sollte sich einfach davon fern halten. Man muss immer damit rechnen, dass sich irgendwelche Fanboys auf die Freebies stürzen. Das läuft beispielsweise in Freizeitparks oft nicht anders. Ich persönlich bin weder besonders groß, noch besonders kräftig gebaut und hatte keine Probleme.

Was die Preise betrifft, so fand ich den Eintrittspreis in Ordnung. 9 Euro mit Studentenermäßigung kann ich mir durchaus leisten. Absolut inakzeptabel fand ich dafür die Preise an den Fressbuden. 5 Euro für ein paar Nudeln mit Gemüsestreifen, die man mit der Lupe suchen kann, ist unverschämt. Und wenn man schon über 4 Euro für ein Stück Pizza bezahlen muss, dann sollte es schon mehr sein, als trockener, harter Teig mit ein paar Brocken Belag. Daran muss sich dringend etwas ändern, denn das kann sich kaum jemand leisten.


----------



## lonetroop (23. August 2009)

Gamescom Feedback



  22.08.09 24 Uhr 8 Stunden nach verlassen der Gamescom



  Wir sind 12 Freunde und LAN-Spieler, die sich regelmäßig zum spielen treffen.Wir sind die vergangenen 3 Jahre zur Gamesconvention nach Leipzig gefahren und dort waren wir bisher immer zufrieden.

  Nun zu Köln, wobei ich öfter den Vergleich zu Leipzig heranziehen werde. Die angeblich so tolle Verkehrsanbindung entpuppt sich Leipzig gegenüber als ausreichend bis schlecht, jeh nach Anreiseart. Wir sind mit 2 Autos gefahren, da wir insgesamt "nur" 6 Leute waren. Ankunft auf dem Messeparkplatz nach wirrem Kreisefahren aufder Stadtautobahn der erste Hammer. 8, in Worten ACHT! Euro Parkgebühren pro Fahrzeug. Der Transfer zum Messeeingang klappt reibungslos, es sind reichlich Busse flott unterwegs. Ankunft in der Vorhalle: Eintauschen der Gutscheine gegen Eintrittskarten. Im Vorfeld haben wir uns schon über die hohen Preise gewundert, aber man wusste noch nichts von dem Aufwand. Also erst mal nichts sagen und abwarten. Die erste Ernüchterung, es sind wirklich nur! vier Hallen (für normale Besucher) für Europas größte Computerspielemesse vorgesehen. Ok, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, vielleicht sind die Picke-Packe voll mit allem was dazu gehört. Die ersten beiden Hallen, Halle 8 und 7: mäßig gefüllt mit Spiele-Ständen. Dazwischen immer wieder Stände, die meines Erachtens nicht mit dem Sinn der Messe sind, z.b. Tuning und Hi-Fi für PKW's. Die Spiele-Stände waren teils lieblos, aber auch viele sehr schön aufgebaut, z.b. die Winterlandschaft von Sega für Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Winterspielen, der Von Deepsilver und von..?, keine Ahnung, es waren viele alte bunt zusammengewürfelte Frachtcontainer. 

  Im allgemeinen weniger Hersteller von Pc-Hardware mit ihren fetten Ständen und zu viel Leere mit Stahlgerüsten unter der Decke. Selbst zur Hauptzeit gegen 14 Uhr heute am Samstag konnte man so gut durchlaufen, wie in Leipzig gegen 19 Uhr. Halle 6 und Halle 9 waren annähernd bzw. gleich wie jeweils eine Vergleichshalle in Leipzig, nur das in Leipzig noch mehr von dieser Sorte waren. Die Essen und Getränkeversorgung fand leider auch zu einem nicht unerheblich Teil in den Hallen statt.  Ich für meinen Teil kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß die meisten Menschen es vorziehen, Essen und Getränke an der frischen Luft, ohne dröhnende Hintergrundmusik zu sich nehmen möchten. Der unkoordinierte Andrang an sämtlichen Essen- und Getränkeständen im Aussenbereich gab mir in diesem Punkt Recht. Trotz überfüllten Sitzplätzen, ungeordneten Trauben um allen Nahrungsständen und Preisen, die vor allem den Jugendlichen die Tränen in die Augen getrieben haben, haben sich immer noch so viele Menschen diesem Chaos ausgesetzt. Daran kann man sehr gut erkennen, wie wichtig das Energieschöpfen für alle sind, selbst unter widrigsten Bedingungen. Auf die sinnlosen Unmengen an Guitar Hero-, Rockband-, usw. Bühnen möchte ich nicht zu sprechen kommen,aber dafür auf die sehr wenigen Möglichkeiten selbst neue Spiele zu spielen, anderen Spielern zuzusehen, zb. ESL oder ähnliche. Dort wo es ging, waren horrende Wartezeiten von bis zu über VIER STUNDEN. In dem Fall war es der Blizzard-Stand. An anderen Ständen konnte man aber ähnliche Situationen beobachten, daß viele Besucher im Schnitt sicherlich mehr als eine Stunde warten mussten um einen Spiele-Trailer oder aufgenommene Spiel-Sequenzen ansehen zu dürfen.

  Wir hatten uns kurzfristig in zwei dreier-Gruppen trennen müssen, da einige nicht bereit waren, sich für über eine halbe Stunde an einem komplett in Englisch vorgespieltem und vom Veranstaler vorgetragenem Spiel zu warten, das ebenso wie den Veranstalter selber keiner kannte. Wir haben uns auch nur angestellt, weil die Warteschlange relativ klein war und die Aussicht auf ein gutes Spiele-Demo bestand. Aber leider war es am Ende nur eine vorgetrage Spielszene, die von zwei vermutlichen Mitarbeitern gespielt und aufgezeichnet wurde. Allgemein standen sehr wenige Test-Spiel-PC's mit neuen Spielen zu Verfügung. Auch, daß man von neuen Spielen Demo-CD's fand war so gut wie unmöglich. Von uns sechsen hat keiner eine gefunden. Das Spiel World in Conflict zum Beispiel konnte man damals in Leipzig als Demo antesten und eine Demo-CD mitnehmen. Drei von unseren Spielern, mich inbegriffen, haben sich die Vollversion gekauft. 

  Was in Köln allerdings viel besser war, oder besser gesagt nicht war, ist der Ansturm auf die Herren Toiletten gewesen. Wo man in Leipzig locker 10 Minuten an der Herren Toilette warten musste um sich zu erleichtern, kam man heute in Köln sofort und ohne Probleme an die begehrten Becken. Man wäre ein Narr, wenn man daraus auf geringere Besucherzahlen schließen würde. Oder? 



  mfg

Preise: Kölsch: 3 Euro 
ein kleiner Pappkarton mit Nudeln und etwas gepresstem Hühnerfleisch: 5,90 Euro
halbe mager belegte Pizza, Durchmesser etwa 25 cm: Margherita 5 Euro, Salami 5,50 Euro


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2009)

Ich bin zum ersten mal auf der GC gewesen und ich fands Klasse. Zwar durfte ich als 17 Jähriger nicht alles testen, was ich wollte (Wolfenstein, Bioshock) aber an den meisten Sachen hatte auch Ich meinen Spaß.

"sehr sehr teuer" von Stancer kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. 8 € Eintritt find ich ok, wer sich das nicht leisten will kann auch kein Pc zocken^^

Die besagten "Kästen", in die man von Außen keinen Einblick hatte, gab es aber nur bei Spielen, die noch lange nicht auf dem Markt sind wie z.B. Diablo III. Bei fast allen konnte man zusehen.

Platz hatte man mehr als genug, abgesehen vielleicht von Events wie dem Live Raid bei Blizzard o.Ä.

Dass die Messe in Köln stattgefunden hat, stört mich nicht im Geringsten. Nach Leipzig wäre ich von Frankfurt aus jedenfalls nicht gefahren. Für mich war es gut, dass sie etwas näher gerückt ist (vielleicht kommt sie ja mal zu mir nach Frankfurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Werde auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein um dann endlich alles testen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. August 2009)

Bin mehr als enttäuscht von der Messe,die Gründe wurden oben genannt.
Die von Blizzard konnten nichtmal 2Meter weiter ihre Goodies werfen.
Ensidia hat nur den Lowbob Content gezeigt.(Kreuzfahrer Instanz)
Dafür war For the Horde geil.(Algalon First Try)
Nächstes mal bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Stancer (23. August 2009)

Ja Schülerrabatt.... aber der reguläre Eintrittspreis lag bei 15&#8364; , in Leipzig war er noch bei 12&#8364;. Und 15&#8364; für 4 Hallen ? Bisl happig und dazu kam halt noch die extrem teure Verpflegung. Ich wollte eigentlich nur 20-30&#8364; ausgeben aber am Ende wurden es dank der Preise dann fast 50&#8364;

Mit dreckiger Location meinte ich auch vor allem die Aussenbereiche. In Leipzig hatte man nen schönen Park mit Springbrunnen etc. In Köln stand man unter ner Brücke und sah sich von Betonbauten umgeben !


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. August 2009)

Naja die messe war schon viel besser wie die Gamescon in Leibzig...
Auch über 45.000 leute mehr...
Die stimmung war Hammer.


----------



## Pente (24. August 2009)

RomanGV1 das Thema mit der Werbung auf buffed.de hatten wir schon oft genug. Ich hab sämtliche Gildenwerbung / Links aus deinem Posting entfernt. Unterlasse dies bitte zukünftig!


----------



## Steffi_HH (24. August 2009)

Ich war am Samstag und Sonntag auf der GamesCom und ich muss sagen, MIR hat es riesigen Spaß gemacht.
Keine Ahnung, wie es vorher in Leipzig war, da bin ich nämlich nie gewesen, aber für mich steht Köln nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder auf dem Programm.

Positiv fand ich die Stimmung unter den Besuchern - die meisten waren echt nett, sogar mit den von mir verhassten Checkern konnte man sich vernünftig unterhalten. Die Mitarbeiter an den Ständen waren immer freundlich, vor allem lobe ich da jetzt mal die Leute von Bioware, die sich beim Anspielen von "Mass Effect 2" richtig bemüht haben, damit man mit allem zufrieden ist. Toll war auch das Verteilen von kostenlosen Getränken in den Hallen, außerdem die Lösung mit den Armbändchen zur Staffelung des Alters. Jugendschutz ftw! Ebenfalls sehr schön war die Piazza, wo man mal ein bißchen entspannen konnte, wenn's einem in den Hallen zu laut wurde. Die Bereiche zwischen den Hallen eigneten sich dafür auch, waren aber meist schon zu überfüllt. Über wenige Besucher braucht man hier wohl nicht zu klagen. Außerdem war es erlaubt, überall Fotos zu machen, weshalb meine Spiegelreflex im Dauereinsatz war. Man musste halt drauf achten, nicht direkt Spiele ab zu fotografieren von den Bildschirmen, aber das sollte sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen und es wurde auch von den Leuten am Stand drauf geachtet. 

Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist und hier auch schon von mehreren Leuten bemängelt wurde, war die Lösung mit den "Boxen", in denen Spiele getestet oder angeschaut werden konnten, die erst ab 18 Jahren zugänglich waren. Die Wartezeiten waren teilweise einfach unverschämt, lag meiner Meinung nach nicht nur am großen Andrang, sondern auch an der schlechten Planung der Firmen. Wenn ich einen Titel wie "Diablo 3" vorstelle, dann erwarte ich nicht nur 5 Leute, die mal eben gucken wollen. Leider waren die Kabinen aber für genau diese Anzahl an Menschen ausgelegt, was ziemlich unglücklich war. Mein Vorschlag wäre, entweder eine Halle komplett für USK 18 einzurichten und nur das entsprechende Klientel auch da rein zu lassen, oder größere Boxen einzurichten mit getrennten Bereichen und Schlangen für neugierige Zuschauer und sabbernde Testspieler. Inwiefern das zu realisieren ist, überlasse ich den Herstellern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fazit: Gelungene Veranstaltung, gute Stimmung, moderate Preise für den Eintritt. 
Wer sich über die Preise für's Essen beschwert: Noch nie auf Großveranstaltungen gewesen? Die zocken einen immer ab. Allerdings durfte man hier selber Essen und Trinken mitbringen, wäre für die Sparfüchse dann in Zukunft ja auch zu überlegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja Schülerrabatt.... aber der reguläre Eintrittspreis lag bei 15€ , in Leipzig war er noch bei 12€. Und 15€ für 4 Hallen ? Bisl happig und dazu kam halt noch die extrem teure Verpflegung. Ich wollte eigentlich nur 20-30€ ausgeben aber am Ende wurden es dank der Preise dann fast 50€
> [...]


wenn du dich direkt da eindeckst selbst schuld würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Ocian (29. August 2009)

Thema ist ja vorbei, ich sortiere es mal normal ein.


----------



## Shinar (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Sorry das ich den Thread neu aufrolle, aber mein Kollege und ich wollen den Flug buchen und fragen uns jetzt (wir waren noch nie auf der GC), ob wir einen oder zwei Tage auf die GC sollen?! Hat man nach einem Tag das wichtigste gesehen?


----------



## Pente (15. Mai 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Sorry das ich den Thread neu aufrolle, aber mein Kollege und ich wollen den Flug buchen und fragen uns jetzt (wir waren noch nie auf der GC), ob wir einen oder zwei Tage auf die GC sollen?! Hat man nach einem Tag das wichtigste gesehen?


Hmmm schwer zu sagen weil da kommt es wirklich darauf an wo eure Prioritäten liegen. Bei einigen Spielen muss man schon eine Wartezeit von 2-3 Stunden einplanen wenn man sie mal anspielen möchte. Zwei Tage können nicht schaden. Könnt ihr euch mehr Zeit lassen und abends in Köln noch ordentlich weggehn und feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (15. Mai 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich denke, dass wir nicht so sehr für Spiele anstehen werden, sondern eher die verschiedenen Publisher/Entwickler-Stände sehen wollen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Mai 2010)

Ist die Messe dieses Jahr wieder in Köln?


----------



## Razyl (15. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist die Messe dieses Jahr wieder in Köln?



Ja. (leider)


----------



## Pente (15. Mai 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich denke, dass wir nicht so sehr für Spiele anstehen werden, sondern eher die verschiedenen Publisher/Entwickler-Stände sehen wollen.


Je nach Entwickler / Publisher sind die Stände auch sehr voll. Gibt auch viele geschlossene Boxen die man von außen nicht einsehen kann, da muss man sich dann ggf auch auf längere Wartezeiten einstellen. Ich würde wirklich zu zwei Tagen raten. Wenn ihr am ersten Tag durch seid könnt ihr am zweiten Tag ja immernoch gemütlich Köln anschaun und euch entspannt auf den Rückflug freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja. (leider)



juhu! Gleich mal Fahrgemeinschaft eröffnen xD


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/154512-gamescom-2010-wer-kommt-%3B/


----------

